# Stimulate



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

No, this is not a thread about getting turned on by fishing!

Has anyone used the artificial bait called Stimulate? I saw it on that IFISH tv show last weekend. It is some sort of powder that is mixed with a liquid and forms a red coloured mixture which is then used as bait.

Anyone have any experience with it??


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've used it, it's a bit like a pudding bait. I used it whilst drifting and I found that bouncing along the bottom shortened it's useful life. That being said, I got easily as many hits as normal bait, probably more. I'd say in an anchored position or off a jetty it would go off.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hahaha just got back from kmarts sale, and bought a pack for $7.45 after watching ifish too :lol: :lol:

hope to use it this weekend for a trial run on bream/whiting. will post a report after!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I was fishing at Maroochydore in the estuaries with my g/f using stimulate, it worked very well. Every cast got a bite, with my g/f fighting a very good fish that eventually broke of (we had quite a crowd for that one). We had numourous moments like this for a couple of hours. Didn't have a big enough leader. For comparison, I tied up a sp and started casting and jigging in the hot spot, not one touch. Tied on another hook and slipped on some stimulate and first cast in, got hit again. We lost more fish than catching fish that afternoon. I will definately use stimulate again and have no hesitation in recommending it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Stimulate is also available in a pressure pack spray, and you spray onto any lure or bait which is supposed to improve performance.

Uses the same chemical as in the bait mix, and to date unsure of its benefit when sprayed


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

I've used it a few times and usually keep a packet in my tackle bag in case I ever need some bait on short notice.

It seems great for Bream and smaller saltwater fish species, and seems to get more hits than other types of baits we used..... I'm not as confident that its overly effective for larger species.

Its also no good in fresh water, we have tried it in a river down on the NSW/QLD border and while we caught fish on all of our other baits (worms, yabbies etc) we didnt even get a touch on the Stimulate over a couple of days fishing.

I've used the spray on stuff as well and felt as if my lures got alot less hits, but again this was in fresh water so in salt water it might be another story?


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Stimulate spray now comes in saltwater and freshwater. I use the saltwater for both and find it effective............I guess :roll: 
At the very least it masks the human scents left on the lures from sunscreen, etc.
Some SP's come pre-scented like the Berkley's. I guess if guys out there find these more effective then sprays like Stimulate must work.
A poll on this subject might be good.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got a packet of Stimulate that I've carried round for a year just in case I run out of bait, never had the need to use it yet. Might just have to give it a go as I'm still land based at the moment (but not for much longer :wink: )


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Stimulate? crikey, better make sure I don't get any on the hands.... 

couldn't resist though - just went out and bought some ultrabite - I hope it works!


----------

